# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Celtics 3/26/06 - 3pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS*







_*@*_







*CELTICS*



_*Sunday March 26, 2006 3pm TD Banknorth Garden Boston*_






*Series:* Bulls lead 2-0.

*Last meeting:* Bulls won 118-86 on Dec. 17 in Chicago.

*Records:* Bulls 30-39, Celtics 29-41.



*Bulls probable starters ppg: *

G Chris Duhon 8.6; G Kirk Hinrich 15.7; F Luol Deng 13.7; F Andres Nocioni 12.0; C Michael Sweetney 8.5


*Celtics probable starters ppg:*

G Delonte West 11.9; G Wally Szczerbiak 18.8; F Paul Pierce 27.1; F Ryan Gomes 6.4; C Raef LaFrentz 7.7




*Story line:* _The Bulls signed 7-foot-1-inch rookie center Luke Schenscher for the rest of the season. Bulls coach Scott Skiles got the lift he wanted from a new starting lineup, which had Gordon coming off the bench, in Friday's victory over the Hornets. Now he's looking for consistency. The Celtics are trying to put together a playoff push but are four games behind the 76ers for the final spot, while the Bulls trail Philadelphia by 2½. 
_

tribune


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

As unlikely as it sounds, a win tomorrow could give us a chance to make the playoffs.

Also, the Sixers are facing a Pacers team who just got J.O. back. They fought hard against Detroit and only lost by three, so the Sixers could have a tough day tomorrow. That game is on ABC, so everyone will get a chance to watch the game and see what our chances are after those two games.

Predictions: Bulls win: 90-84
And Pacers win vs. the Sixers: 107-99

If we win and the Sixers lose, we are officially back in the playoff hunt. It's kind of weird how we are a crappy team this year, but we can still have a chance to slip into the playoffs. Has that ever happened before (well, of course most teams in 8th spot are bad), but I mean teams with sub-.500 records getting in the playoffs: has that happened before?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> Has that ever happened before (well, of course most teams in 8th spot are bad), but I mean teams with sub-.500 records getting in the playoffs: has that happened before?


It happens all the time. In fact I'd wager that most of the time in whichever conference is weaker at the time that sub-.500 teams are the norm among the lowest seeds. Many of the early MJ-era Bulls teams slipped into the playoffs with losing records as low seeds - in fact one of those teams won precisely 30 games and still crept in the back door.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A story from the Boston Globe:

Gomes aware of what Celtics face 



> WALTHAM -- When Ryan Gomes went through predraft workouts following his junior year at Providence College, he visited Chicago. The Bulls gave Gomes a look, then executive vice president of basketball operations John Paxson asked the power forward to recommend a player from the Big East outside his position. Without hesitation, Gomes named Ben Gordon. The Bulls selected the 6-foot-3-inch Connecticut guard with the third pick in the 2004 NBA draft.
> 
> As a rookie, Gordon earned Sixth Man of the Year honors. This season he is averaging 16.4 points per game in 30.8 minutes. He has started 41 of 67 contests. Stopping Gordon will be one of the keys for the Celtics when they face the Bulls today at the TD Banknorth Garden.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

vbookie for today's game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is a must win game as are the two games against the 76ers.

Basically if we win the following games:

Boston
Orlando
Charlotte
Philadalphia
Philadalphia
Atlanta
Orlando
Toronto

The games we should/need to win, we'll have 38 wins. Then Washington, New Jersey, and Indiana are all winnable games also. And then for that game against Miami, lets hope they are benching everyone to rest them for the playoffs!

Sixers on the otherhand have some more tough games to worry about:

They have Detroit, Cleveland, and Miami left, and then basically the same caliber of competition that we have.

Boston has about the same schedule as us. 

So basically, it comes down to who beats who the most in the Bulls vs. Celtics vs. 76ers.

Also, take note that the Sixers and Celtics both have to play the Knicks twice, Knicks have a lot of weapons, so hopefully they win ONLY 4 more games all year.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> If we win and the Sixers lose, we are officially back in the playoff hunt. It's kind of weird how we are a crappy team this year, but we can still have a chance to slip into the playoffs. Has that ever happened before (well, of course most teams in 8th spot are bad), but I mean teams with sub-.500 records getting in the playoffs: has that happened before?


http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2004.html

That Celtics team pretty much made the playoffs by default, they were terrible.

Then of course there is:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CHI/1986.html

But that was a different era back then I guess. But still, finishing 22 games under .500 should not get you the playoffs in any league. Mathmatically, it is the equivalent of finishing 6-10 in football and making the playoffs.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2004.html
> 
> That Celtics team pretty much made the playoffs by default, they were terrible.
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can get at least another 7 games. If we somehow win 10 more (highly doubtful), I'd actually rethink my thought about how the season has been. I mean, this season has been disappointing, but if we could finish 40-42, make the playoffs, and maybe take Detroit to 5 games, that's a good season in my book (considering how young and inexperienced we are). It's still a possibility anyway.

GO BULLS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> I'm sure we can get at least another 7 games. If we somehow win 10 more (highly doubtful), I'd actually rethink my thought about how the season has been. I mean, this season has been disappointing, but if we could finish 40-42, make the playoffs, and maybe take Detroit to 5 games, that's a good season in my book (considering how young and inexperienced we are). It's still a possibility anyway.
> 
> GO BULLS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


wow that's the most optimism I've ever seen from a post from you :eek8: 
haha


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, the Sixers did their part today, now its up for us to do ours.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

sloth said:


> Well, the Sixers did their part today, now its up for us to do ours.


We definitely need to capitalize...I really feel like we're gonna get the eight seed. Hopefully we do, and then we'll have a matchup with the Pistons. Of course, we probably won't win that series, but if we make it to the playoffs, I have a feeling we can get under the Pistons' skin, steal a win or two, get valuable playoff experience, and get into their heads to set the stage for future battles...

But first things first, we absolutely have to take care of all the mediocre teams we play. Playing the top teams really tough is only half the battle; we have to crush the weak ones too.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I really want that 6th seed that Indy has.... I know its asking for too much... but I still think its possible

Every single game coming up is winnable, we only face one hard team in Miami. Every single other team is hovering at 0.500


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

no respect again to the bulls from refs


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry interior D in this 1st qtr. Story of the season.

Philly lost today, we gotta take ADVANTAGE!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jordanwasprettygood said:


> We definitely need to capitalize...I really feel like we're gonna get the eight seed. Hopefully we do, and then we'll have a matchup with the Pistons. Of course, we probably won't win that series, but if we make it to the playoffs, I have a feeling we can get under the Pistons' skin, steal a win or two, get valuable playoff experience, and get into their heads to set the stage for future battles...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOoo

LOL @proabably won't win the series

u forget that the playoffs and the regular season are TWO different things

the pistons would absolutely MURRRRRRRRRRRRRDER the bulls and steal their souls..

you guys can't be serious on here man....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the only thing i have to say is


it would be nice if the bulls started playing defense!


wow.

celtics know philly lost. do the bulls? sheesh.

and tommy heinous is in his homerific best form today.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

uconn down 4 with 1 minute to go,wowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! :eek8:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What do we have to do to get a call on O?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

a blow...b to joe forte??? :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Othella :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

man what happened to veal? sportin' a huge shiner!

lol. tough guy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg sweetney just drew the charge!

and all his teammates are laughing and boston announcers don't know why.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

it's the first charge as a pro


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Guess we don't want to take the lead. Horrible execution ever since it became a 1 point game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One idiotic team.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

george mason won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh my lorddddddddd :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

by george mason university with the BIG UPSET over UConn.


wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paxson talking draft during halftime.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Paxson talking draft during halftime.


What did Paxson say?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

We need to step it up in the 2nd half. I don't want us to lose on this opportunity to get that 8th spot, no matter how bad playing Detroit is. I want this team to get more experience in order to get to that next level, and missing the playoffs won't help the team except in the lottery.

PLEASE, LET'S WIN THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!

WE NEED THIS WIN!!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

How frustrating, turnover after turnover without Boston doing a thing, just handing it to them in some possesions.

Still not of reach. Though I'm scared of Pierce, had a feeling he'd have a big game before this


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> omg sweetney just drew the charge!
> 
> and all his teammates are laughing and boston announcers don't know why.


did anyone see Skiles' face?

I never saw Skiles smile as big as he did at that moment


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i wish i had the chicago feed today. 

they just called kirk "duhon". i mean, honestly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> What did Paxson say?


I'll cap for you guys after the game. anti-jib guys will roll their eyes throughout the interview.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good strong move by Deng to the basket. I haven't seen that in Deng much this year.

a mildly racist comment by Red Kerr. (a joke about Yao)

Bucks are losing (but a close game) with the raptors.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

turnaround jumper by Pierce GOOD.64-55 Celtics.

offensive foul Sweetney.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm having a *what the **** is skiles thinking having pargo guarding pp?* moment.

pargo out. thank god.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng going coast to coast on a drive. Bulls down by 7.

Wally to Gomes jumper over Sweetney MISS.

Noc spinning in the lane. layup MISS.

Wally follows up a miss by Raef. GOOD.

Sweetney across the lane. MISS.

Pierce to Gomes. baseline jumper GOOD. 20 sec timeout 5:12 left in the third. down by 11. 68-57


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Bulls Losing by 11*

Ben Gordon holding some towels? Ben in the doghouse now?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sweetney with blood gushing from his nose!

damn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce had a great move to the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng off the glass GOOD. pretty easy layup.

Deng to Hinrich for three. GOOD! timeout. down 5


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng against Pierce on the block. tunaround jumper MISS.

West to Pierce for three. MISS..

Hinrich crossover. drives to the lane. GOOD! 70-68

Perkins in the lane. blocked. to West for three. GOOD.

73-68 1:17 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Ben, deflected. Ben touched it last. MISS.

West drives, throws it up. MISS. Perkins tried to save but OOB. Bulls ball.

Hinrich to Nocioni. open three. MISS. West top of the key. jumper GOOD. 75-68.

22 secs left.

Hinrich holds it up top.

Hinrich to Nocioni to Ben to Kirk in the corner MISS.

Pierce at the buzzer from just inside the timeline and it's GOOD! holy.... How does he get such an open look?

78-68.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

What A Shot!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, that pierce shot was unbelievable.

38 feet.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bucks up 1 108-107 23.4 secs left. Joe Smith to shoot FT's makes the first. misses the second. 

107-109. Bucks with the timeout...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

screen roll to Tyson. for the dunk and 1! foul on Tony Allen. 

Nice to see Tyson fly to the basket like that.

10 pts 10 boards for him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, see now that's the pick and roll we like to see from ty and kirk.

celts keep on foulin'.

and duhon for three!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlie V. ties the game!!! 109 all. with a few seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bucks-Raptors pbp : 9.2 secs left 109 all.

Kukoc to Redd. drives layup MISS. buzzer OT.. 

Charlie V has 44 points! and I benched him today for my fantasy team. figures.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

come on kirk! stop bringin' that weak *** ****. perkins is a blockin' machine!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Bulls Losing by 11*

Why Don't They Realize We Could Have A Chance To Make The Playoffs If They Win Tonight?????????????????????????????



************************************************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon off a Chandler screen. jumper GOOD 84-78 Celtics.

Wally against Duhon. to Veal back to Wally jumper MISS>

Duhon drives on Wally. layup GOOD.

84-80 7:59 left in the fourth.

Veal to Allen. to West. against Hinrich. shot clock violation! 

PP coming in for Veal. Hinrich inbounds to Duhon. back to Kirk. drives.layup. MISS by fouled by Perkins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich makes the first. and the second. 84-82. 7:30 left.

West brings it up. to Wally to a posted up PP. Pierce. fallaway over Tyson. MISS. 

Duhon for three. MISS. Bulls scramble for the ball. off of Tyson. Celtics. ball.

West to Wally for three. MISS. West boards.
to Pierce back to West for three. GOOD. they are double teaming Pierce and West was open.

Hinrich has it circles. to Duhon inside to Deng. oob. bulls ball 3 secs on the shot clock.

Ben turnaround three. MISS. 87-82 6:01 left.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no. duhon with his _chandler diving into the chairs impersonation_ and comes up lame.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce turnaround fadeaway. BLOCKED by Tyson. 

Deng steals the ball from Pierce. fingerroll on Raef GOOD!

87-84 5:03 left.

Pierce drives on the baseline. MISS. Duhon saves the ball. he's hurt trying to save it.

Hinrich drives MISS but fouled. timeout Bulls. 87-84 4:52 left.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This is make or break time!!! Man, I hope Kirk can make these free throws!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

looks like the raptors are going to lose.Smith to shoot FT's with 45.5 secs left down by 4. now 5. now 6. timeout raptors.

Kirk makes the first. and the second FT. 87-86 Celtics. 4:47 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raef for three, MISS. Luol grabs the loose ball..

Hinrich has it. Gordon has an open jumper off a curl. MISS. 4:06 left

West to Gomes, drives. gets fouled by Noc (blocking foul) 2 shots. 3:57 left down by 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Noc in the corner back to Kirk. drives baseline to Deng. forces a shot MISS.

Pierce in the lane. layup try MISS> Gomes has it passes it out. knocked away. Bulls ball. timeout. 3:17 left down by 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives. off a screen. to Ben up top. fouled layup GOOD and 1!!

tied 89 all. 3:07 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wally cuts to the basket gets a pass downlow. layup MISS. but foueld by Kirk. 2:55 left

Boston up by 2. 91-89 

Kirk brigns it up. drives, bounce pass to a cutting Ben. knocked out of bounds.

Duhon on the inbound. to a cutting Luol for the easy basket.

Wallyto Pierce on the block. BLOCKED by Tyson. stolen by Tyson. A BEAUTY.

Ben drives on Gomes. MISS but fouled.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

big block from ty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce is mad. uh oh.

Gordon to the FT line. 

92-91 Bulls. as he makes the first.

makes the second. 93-91 Bulls . 2:09 left

Allen, pass to the referee. Benny Adams. OOB Bulls ball.... Not top 10 play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drives. to Ben. layup up and under one hand down the lane. GOOD!!! timeout Celtics 95-91.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ben Go!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

WOW! 

Ben with an incredible shot in the lane. 

Bulls by 4.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

the assasin killer is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*come on bulls!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3/15 FG's by Boston. 9/17 FG's by the Bulls. says the WGN graphic.

95-91. 1:37 left

West has it to Pierce against Deng.spins to Wally drives stops pops GOOD. 95-93

Hinrich to Duhon for three in the corner. MISS>

Wally in the lane. jumper GOOD. 95 all...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben runner MISS. 

Pierce.step back jumper MISS. Duhon rebounds against Gomes. 

32.9 left on the clock tied 95.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben just misses runner.

Pierce misses step-back jumper. 

Duhon gets the board. Time out. 34 seconds left.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

who gets the shot??????--(hoping we dont screw up this play like we have recently screwed up late game plays)


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Is This Team Allergic To Winning? Make A Freaking Wide I Open Shot Dammit,noch-duhon-hinrich Make A Shottttttttttttttttttt


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I really thought the runner by Gordon would go in...tough break by the Bulls. Wally had good open looks and he nailed the shots.

This is nerve-wracking


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

the plan is simple drive to the basket form our backcourt,draw the foul or make a 2,then we have a foul to give or 2 i say?come on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben jumper !!!! GOOOOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben clears on a curl, hits jumper at the top of the key.

Bulls by 2. 24 seconds left.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gordon with ice in the veins.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Last year's late game magic is back! Tyson blocking shots, Ben in the 4th


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben came off a curl from a screen from Tyson..

That play was absolutely beautiful. 97-95.

Bulls have one foul to give. 23.2 left on the clock.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,now a stop plzzzzzzzzzz a stop,stop the 3333333333333.we have fouls to give


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West inbounds. to Pierce against Deng drives.

BLOCKED by CHANDLER OGOOODGMMGDOPKOAHNRIPKHNROANHAPRNHPR{KNHHRP

OMG!>


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Chandler ***** Slapped Pierce!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That is INCREDIBLE help defense.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huge rejection from chandler.

huge


yes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben gets fouled. makes the first. 98-95. 

16.7 left.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pierce really took a bad shot there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben makes both FT's. 99-95. 16.7 left.

Bulls with a foul to give.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Holy moly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West inbounds. to Pierce. Pierce gets fouled. (non-shooting and had one to give).

13.7 left.Pierce for three. 

West boards the miss. fadeaway jumper GOOD. 

99-97 5.1 secs left.Kirk is fouled.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Watch Hinrich Brick A Ft Agian


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk nails the first. 100-97 left

makes the second. 101-97.

Pierce halfcourt three. MISS. 101-97. FINAL BULLS WIN.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Huge Win, Better To Be In The Playoffs,then Watching The Playoffs!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whhooooohooooo. bulls didn't lead until the 4th and guess what?


bulls win!

tyson with the play of the game with that block, imo.

*31!*


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

where has this been all season!?!?! Great 4th quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to say this is the gutsiest performance of the year for the Bulls. I haven't seen our guys go to the basket, defend like that and make hustle plays.

Duhon diving for the ball in the stands exemplified the way the Bulls played this afternoon.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

BULLS WIN BULLS WIN!
Huge win.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Please for the love of God, someone post highlights. I want to play that Tyson block over and over


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What a great way to finish a ball game and a gutty performance by the team. 

The Shot by Gordon was cold blooded. I don't care how undersized he is, players that want to take the shot when the game is on the line are rare. Gordon looked like the superstar shooting guard down the stretch today. Pierce stunk it up at the end.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Spongy, what did Paxson say about the draft at halftime?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Please for the love of God, someone post highlights. I want to play that Tyson block over and over


and so do i!!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Please for the love of God, someone post highlights. I want to play that Tyson block over and over


That was great, wasn't it? I want to know if he knew Ben was there - good play to keep it in bounds, and to a bull. :biggrin:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

WE WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Great finale to a game that looked sorely lost by halftime. That halfcourt shot just hurt really bad. But we fought hard and when you fight hard, sometimes you win games. You also have to have great instincts in the final quarter (Ben with the cold-blooded shot, and Tyson with the cold-blooded block).

I loved it. (Well, I loved the final 2 minutes). For the entire 46 minutes before that I was screaming at the TV and during commercials. I really thought we fought the way we used to do last year. Also brought back some good memories from last year as well.

Now we need to go back home and win against Orlando and get a W in Charlotte, then we are going to the playoffs!!!! YAY!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

You know what's been different the last two games? We've found ways to pull out in the dying minutes and got that key shot or steal or block to seal the game. I just love games like this. It's just too bad we lost so many of those close games. But like I said, we've found ways to finish out games the last two times out, and it's great to see improvement in these guys. If we somehow get in the playoffs, that should be one of those bright spots of this season that should be remembered, and I hope next year we'll come out strong and play great for the entire season.

GO BULLS!! Let's get to the playoffs now!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_**Chandler, Gordon continue Bulls' push for postseason**


BOSTON (Ticker) -- *The Boston Celtics found an already difficult path to the playoffs blocked by Tyson Chandler and the Chicago Bulls. 

Chandler smothered a potential tying shot by Paul Pierce in the final seconds to cap a fourth-quarter comeback as the Bulls moved closer to the final postseason spot with a 101-97 victory over the Celtics. *

Ben Gordon scored 13 of his 17 points in the final period for the Bulls (31-39), who rallied in what was virtually an elimination game for both teams. They never led in the first 45 minutes and never trailed in the final three. 

Chicago faced an 80-68 deficit early in the fourth quarter and still trailed, 84-76, before Gordon got hot. The 2005 Sixth Man Award winner made a jumper to start a 13-5 run that he capped with a three-point play for an 89-89 tie with 3:07 left. 

Chandler, who had four blocks, swatted a shot by Pierce, leading to two free throws by Gordon that gave Chicago its first lead at 93-91 with 2:13 remaining. 

Gordon added a driving layup before two jumpers by Wally Szczerbiak tied it for the last time at 95-95 with 59 seconds to play - and set the stage for Gordon. He traded misses with Pierce before draining a 17-footer to give the Bulls the lead for good with 23 seconds to go. 

On the next possession, Pierce tried to beat a series of defenders with a baseline drive but had his shot suffocated by the 7-1 Chandler. Gordon grabbed the loose ball and made a pair of free throws with 16 seconds left. 

Luol Deng scored 20 points, Chris Duhon added 17 and Kirk Hinrich 16 for the Bulls, who forced 21 turnovers and converted them into 32 points. 

Chicago has won two in a row following a four-game slide and is within 1 1/2 games of Philadelphia (32-37) for the Eastern Conference's final playoff berth. Those teams face each other twice more. 

The loss was a crusher for the Celtics (29-42), who have lost six of their last eight games. They are assured of a losing record after winning the Atlantic Division last season and - more important - are four games behind Philadelphia with 11 to play. 

Pierce scored 24 points but none in the final 11 minutes as he faced constant double-teams. Szczerbiak scored 23 points and Delonte West added 17 for the Celtics, who wasted a 48-37 rebounding advantage. 

Chicago trailed, 53-46, at halftime but closed to 70-68 before Boston scored the last eight points of the period, including a 40-footer at the buzzer by Pierce, who opened the final period with a bucket._













this is a block from the first quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Spongy, what did Paxson say about the draft at halftime?


I'm uploading the video now. 

I'll have the highlights in thirty minutes or so.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paxson halftime interview


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I gave up on them. When pierce hit the desperation 3 to end the third, I turned it. 

Looks like I missed a nice comeback.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Love the halftime interview with Paxson. The one thing I love about Paxson is his player evaluations, his picks and free agents have all contributed and all fit his vision of a Chicago Bull. Paxson with cap room, Chris Duhon and a couple of 1 round picks as bait should address the stated need of veteran leadership, size and a big defensive 2 to take the pressure of Kirk .


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> West inbounds. to Pierce against Deng drives.
> 
> BLOCKED by CHANDLER OGOOODGMMGDOPKOAHNRIPKHNROANHAPRNHPR{KNHHRP
> 
> OMG!>


Post of the year

That's roughly what I said when he blocked that. That was effing incredible. If that's not Number 1 on Top Plays then there is no such thing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks again Spongy for that interview.

Paxson sure mentions that he might make a move with a pick or picks for a key veteran. 

This will be such an utterly important offseason.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

First Half Highlights


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Our weaknesses ended up winning this game for us. We beat the Celtics in the Turnovers dept., and we also got more free throw attempts, although I'm not sure if we made more or not. Also, we had a lot of great plays in the paint in the end of the game. Things like that don't happen on a regular basis for us, but I hope we can continue this little streak we're on and cover up the holes we have in order to get to the playoffs and gain some more experience.

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Is it time to bump the Chandler/Gordon better off the bench thread? We don't need all world starters to replace them either. Get me O'Bryant and Carney even, we could even go THAT low, and we'd be GREAT. I'm a whole lot more optimistic now that Benny and Tyson are back! And I don't see this changing as long as they're allowed to play their games in the SECOND AND FOURTH quarters. Nazr/Thomas/Roy, O'Bryant/Thomas/Brewer. We just need guys who can keep us in it because any time you can bring Gordon, Chandler and Noce off the bench, well, we saw how that worked out last year.

What, do any of you think that I think Eddy Curry is that good? I don't lol. But, just give us one more player in the frontcourt with EVEN HIS talent, that allows us to bring Tyson and Gordon off the bench, and we've got too many different weapons. We also need a reasonable AD replacement (THOMAS) and a big SG and this team will be good. Thing was, I didn't see too much in this draft. I still don't think it's that great. As O'Bryant, Roy, Thomas and a couple others have stepped up, you've seen others like Aldridge and Gay show me nothing that I'm very impressed with. Morrison too. I overrated him. But Thomas and O'Bryant fit what I want so much better than anything else I thought was out there. 

It's like this. The draft still blows, but basically... all the guys who I didn't feel fit our team needs very well exposed themselves, while all the guys who fit what we need (IMO) stepped up and showed better stuff than anything I thought I'd see by leaps and bounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls Highlights second half


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Post of the year
> 
> That's roughly what I said when he blocked that. That was effing incredible. If that's not Number 1 on Top Plays then there is no such thing.


If you watched the earlier Sixers/Pacers game on ABC, I guarentee the 4th quarter alley oop from AI to Iggy will be number 1. It was simply sick.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls Highlights second half


As always, thanks. 

FYI, the end of the game does not seem to be there.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Pippenatorade said:


> Is it time to bump the Chandler/Gordon better off the bench thread? We don't need all world starters to replace them either. Get me O'Bryant and Carney even, we could even go THAT low, and we'd be GREAT. I'm a whole lot more optimistic now that Benny and Tyson are back! And I don't see this changing as long as they're allowed to play their games in the SECOND AND FOURTH quarters. Nazr/Thomas/Roy, O'Bryant/Thomas/Brewer. We just need guys who can keep us in it because any time you can bring Gordon, Chandler and Noce off the bench, well, we saw how that worked out last year.
> 
> What, do any of you think that I think Eddy Curry is that good? I don't lol. But, just give us one more player in the frontcourt with EVEN HIS talent, that allows us to bring Tyson and Gordon off the bench, and we've got too many different weapons. We also need a reasonable AD replacement (THOMAS) and a big SG and this team will be good. Thing was, I didn't see too much in this draft. I still don't think it's that great. As O'Bryant, Roy, Thomas and a couple others have stepped up, you've seen others like Aldridge and Gay show me nothing that I'm very impressed with. Morrison too. I overrated him. But Thomas and O'Bryant fit what I want so much better than anything else I thought was out there.
> 
> It's like this. The draft still blows, but basically... all the guys who I didn't feel fit our team needs very well exposed themselves, while all the guys who fit what we need (IMO) stepped up and showed better stuff than anything I thought I'd see by leaps and bounds.


I have not been able to watch the last few games.

What is it about sticking Chandler and Gordon off the bench that gets them to perform in the 4th quarter ?

-It can't be because they're face "scrubs" and 12th man borderline NBDLers. They do this in the 4th quarter when teams actually want to win and put their best players in.
-I can't buy that they are tired because in the last two games, they both played the same amount of minutes that they've played all season. 

It seems like the more they are out of sync and flow with the rest of the team, the better they finish. 

When they come in, they generate and command their own flow. I mean, I think performances like this practically tattoos them as our "alpha dogs." I think we are just in need of those 1st quarter guys.

It's the few finishes like this juxtaposed with the rest of the season that make me question whether or not Skiles is really getting the best out of what we have. But I think there is some credit due to him as well for figuring out this lineup, but then again, how would another coach have handled Gordon and Chandler's abilities after last year's performances ?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Spongy much appreciated like always!

As much as i hate the fact that chandler for some reason plays awesome of the bench, i think skiles has done the right thing but i would chuck a bigger man than sweets in the middle even if it is Luke.
Gordon finding his 4th quarter touch again is a good sign 

Go Bulls 2006 Playoffs!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I have not been able to watch the last few games.
> 
> What is it about sticking Chandler and Gordon off the bench that gets them to perform in the 4th quarter ?
> 
> ...


Just a guess, some young players (they are still 22 and 23) need the advantages of making adjustments on the bench. They see how the game is going and the coaches can have a word in their ear before going out. And I think some of it's mental, they think they're not going to get as much time (though they still get starters minutes) so they play more aggressively. 

It also allows Skiles to try and pick a favourable early match up to get them going.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Duhon's arms are really long for his size.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i didnt do it though...its from wcremix


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> If you watched the earlier Sixers/Pacers game on ABC, I guarentee the 4th quarter alley oop from AI to Iggy will be number 1. It was simply sick.


 check this. 

my first HDTV cap


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I have not been able to watch the last few games.
> 
> What is it about sticking Chandler and Gordon off the bench that gets them to perform in the 4th quarter ?
> 
> ...


Tyson and Gordon to me are more sprinter-style players than marathon players. So they can run for the finish in the fourth. In the third, they appear uncomfortable as to knowing how long they're gonna need to keep their juice. Also, it's very logical as to why they perform better. When they come in having played 14 minutes in the beginning of the fourth quarter and the STARTER they are facing has played 24 minutes, whose going to be fresher? 

Skiles absolutely is getting the best out of this team. He didn't ask John to trade Curry and Davis for Sweetney and he didn't ask Tyson to not work out all summer. He had to start Ty and Gordon cause we weren't getting the offense early on. Now he seems content not to worry about that so much. It doesn't hurt when you are playing two teams who also have very little scoring in the key.

Tyson and Ben can't be alpha dogs from the bench. I see them more as Michael Cooper/Mark Agguire/Vinny Johnson/Bill Walton types in terms of impact only. 

And as to why they are better off the bench. I also don't think they are good at winning the most matchups. It's not like Kirk Hinrich who matches up reasonably well with whoever he's playing. Kirk rarely wins a matchup by leaps and bounds, but he rarely loses one by the same. Ben and Tyson on the other hand either really win one or really lose one. With players like this, it's better for a coach to survey the other teams lineup and then pick his spots. 

Those are my theories.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Tyson and Gordon to me are more sprinter-style players than marathon players. So they can run for the finish in the fourth. In the third, they appear uncomfortable as to knowing how long they're gonna need to keep their juice. Also, it's very logical as to why they perform better. When they come in having played 14 minutes in the beginning of the fourth quarter and the STARTER they are facing has played 24 minutes, whose going to be fresher?
> 
> Skiles absolutely is getting the best out of this team. He didn't ask John to trade Curry and Davis for Sweetney and he didn't ask Tyson to not work out all summer. He had to start Ty and Gordon cause we weren't getting the offense early on. Now he seems content not to worry about that so much. It doesn't hurt when you are playing two teams who also have very little scoring in the key.
> 
> ...


Your take on both players is exactly how I feel about them.


----------

